# Question re. Iron Oxide + Gum Arabic



## stellamaris (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to these forums and have enjoyed reading the posts here so far. I have a question that I'm hoping someone might have an answer for. 

Each year I vacation at a spot that has red iron oxide cliffs. I'm wondering if it would make any sense to collect (and perhaps further grind down) some of the iron oxide and mix it with some gum arabic -- would this be usable as a watercolor paint? Mainly I'd like to use it for sentimental purposes: to give a painting to my parents that contains a "piece" of this place. I'm just trying to anticipate whether it would work or is more likely to be a muddy mess. Any thoughts on this? Thanks very much for any insights.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Why not? It's how the early painters got their colors.. I think it would be a kewl idea!

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum stellamaris. What a wonderful idea. I don't know if it will work or not but I would give it a try if I were you. It would make the picture to your parents so very special.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

A little of your time and a piece of paper why not? If you ruin a piece of paper it's no big deal.


----------



## stellamaris (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re. Iron Oxide + Gum Arabic*

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! I'll try it out and see how it goes. The trip's not until August but I'll report back here.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Look forward to your report.. In the meantime. stay active here on the forums!

D


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Look into grinding pigments cuz you may find that the powdered earth you get is still to coarse for GA to base. I know there are vids that show & tell cuz some people like to roll their own.


----------

